# Today



## Epacy (Dec 2, 2004)

Hey fellas. Just dropping by from Maxima.org. How does this site compare?


----------



## LatinMax (Feb 23, 2003)

Alot of peeps from the org come here also. But near as many. Not near as much knoledge base but pretty cool peeps.


----------

